# Fangtooth Snake Eel.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Found on a beach in Texas in the aftermath of Hurricane Harvey:

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-41256922


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

*eel.*

Looks like the creature from the movie Tremors! lol!


----------

